# Is a Second Kitchen Allowed in a House as Part of an Addition



## fj80 (Sep 3, 2018)

My client wants to build an addition to her house for her elderly mother to live in. 2012 IRC. It would be approximately 450 s.f., attached to the existing house with direct access between the house and the addition, as well as have its own private entrance. She wants it to have a studio-style combined living area with bed area, bathroom, washer and dryer, and a small kitchen: sink, undercounter refrigerator and cooktop. Would the kitchen be allowed per the IRC? Would this be considered an Accessory Dwelling Unit? Or do I need to talk to the AHJ to get an answer?


----------



## Msradell (Sep 3, 2018)

You're probably going to have to talk to the local AHJ, different areas have different regulations regarding this issue.  One of the major differences is what the area is zoned.  There is nothing in the code itself that prohibits it that I'm aware of.


----------



## jar546 (Sep 4, 2018)

No building code issues with that at all.  Check with zoning or a crazy local ordinance.  You can build 10 kitchens in a residential dwelling if you want.


----------



## cda (Sep 4, 2018)

Call it your catering kitchen, for parties


----------



## Builder Bob (Sep 4, 2018)

Zoning may have restrictions - the codes only provide guidance for what is required if you install a true kitchen


----------



## steveray (Sep 4, 2018)

Zoning


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Sep 4, 2018)

Submit the application as an in-law suite and wait for approval.


----------



## Robert (Sep 8, 2018)

Accessory Dwelling Units can be separate, attached, or internal of the main dwelling unit. While the powers that be are continually easing requirements for ADU's in CA, the open space requirement in my area requires 300 sq. ft. per dwelling unit of non-sloping ground on your lot....excluding driveways and paths to the entry doors. So if you do call it an ADU, be sure to check your local requirements with respect to open space.


----------

